# choosing 7.2 or 8.0rc1



## ssn_bsd (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd like to install FreeBSD on a personal computer and am wondering which version to choose. Is there a supported way of transitioning from a release candidate to the actual release, or is this not recommended? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, it's supported. So is upgrading from 7.2 to 8.0.


----------



## ale (Oct 19, 2009)

If it's nothing vital, I'll recommend you to go with 8.
It's pretty stable now and upgrading to the release version will be easier.


----------



## ssn_bsd (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I went with 8.0-rc1. As far as using csup goes (with the exception of ports, doc, etc.) should my tags be kept at RELENG_8 until 8.0 is officially released? At this point, should I switch to RELENG_8_0? Is this the proper way, along with rebuilding world and kernel, to move from a RC to an actual release using csup?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah keep it RELENG_8
then once 8 is released you can change it to RELENG_8_0 of you want RELEASE.


----------

